# دورة فى الالكترونيات الخاصة بماكينة cnc



## h_s0404 (17 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بسم الله نبداء 

الاخوة الكرام سوف اشرح لكم الية عمل cnc وكيف يتم قيادتها من خلال جهاز الكمبيوتر.

كيف تكتشف بنفسك الاعطال وكيف تفحص جزء جزء بالترتيب حتى تستطيع ان تعرف اين العطل 

وارجو ان تنتظر الردود او التعليقات حتى نستفيد قدر الامكان


طريقة اخراج الاشارات من منفذ الطابعة الخاص بالكمبيوتر>>>


اولا- نبداء بجهاز الكمبيوتر. كل ما يعرفة ويفهمة الكمبيوتر يتم من خلال حالتين اما خمسة فولت او زيرو فولت هكذا عمل الكمبيوتر ولكن ليس هذا فقط بل يقوم بالتبديل بين هاتين الحالتين ولكن بسرعة عالية جدا والدليل على هذا عندما نقوم بتخصيص طرف من اطراف منفذ الطابعة بان يرسل نبضات ستب او ما  يسمى clock وقمنا بقياس هذا الطرف بالافوميتر سوف لا نرى اى قيمة للفولت لان الحالة تتغير بسرعة شديدة ما بين زيرو فولط و خمسة فولت.







منفذ الطابعة




[BIMG]http://cncarabs.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=42&stc=1&d=1337282424[/BIMG]







يتم تخصيص طرفين لكل محور من منفذ الطابعة الخاص بالكمبيوتر طرف منهم يخصص للارسال النبضات اوSTEP
والطرف الاخريخصص للاتجاة الدوران وهذا الطرف عندما يكون فى الحالة المرتفعة بمعنى خمسة فولت يدور الموتور فى اتجاة وعندما يكون هذا الطرف فى الحالة المنخفضة زيرو فولت يدور الموتور فى الاتجاة الاخر.


كل ما سبق شرحة عبارة عن اخراج بيانات من جهاز الكمبيوتر من خلال منفذ الطابعة .






طريقة ارسال البيانات من الماكينة CNC الى منفذ الطابعة<<<<


اولا نحتاج لهذة الامكانية لتوصيل مفاتيح النهايات او ليمتد سويتش ونقوم بتخصيص هذة البنات من خلال البرنامج الذى نقوم بالتحكم فى الماكينة من خلالة وهى INPUT SIGNALS ثم نقوم بتحديد الاطراف ونجعلها HI ACTIVE الحالة المرتفعة خمسة فولت ثم بعد ذالك نقوم بتوصيل هذا الطرف الى مفتاح الهوم ومن ثم نقوم بتوصيل الطرف الاخر لمفتاح الهوم بالارضى زيرو فولت الموجود فى كارت الانترفيس .

نستنتج من طريقة التوصيل ان طرف من مفتاح الهوم علية خمسة فولت والطرف الاخر علية زيرو فولت( بينهم مقاومة 10 كيلو)
عندما تقوم الماكينة بملامسة مفتاح الهوم تقوم باغلاق المفتاح سم يتلامسان الطرفان داخل مفتاح الهوم ويصبح الطرف الذى قمنا بتخصيصة على انة خمسة فولت يصبح صفر فولت ومن هنا يعرف البرنامج بان الماكينة لامست المفتاح وطبعا يقوم بتوقف الموتور .


انترفيس 

انترفيس لة وظائف هامة ومنها جذب الفولت لاعلى بمعنى ان منفذ الطابعة لا يخرج خمسة فولت كاملة بل يخرج 4 فولت و3 فولت وهكذا ويقوم انترفيس بضبط قيمة الفولت الخارج من منفذ الطابعة الى خمسة فولت.



ومن اهمية انترفيس ايضا نقوم من خلالها بتوصيل مفاتيح النهايات وربط دائرة التحكم فى الاسبندل لتشغيلة وايقافة اوتوماتيكيا.



سوف نكمل ان شاء الله


----------



## h_s0404 (17 مايو 2012)

*دائرة الكترونية بسيطة جدا وهامة جداوهى دائرة تشغيل وايقاف موتور الاسبندل 


مع الصورة






يتم توصيل الطرف المكتوب علية حرف( e) الى صفر فولت انترفيس 

يتم توصيل الطرف المكتوب علية حرف(b) الى الطرف المخصص من انترفيس ويراعى ان يكونactive hi وليس activelow 


الطرف المكتوب علية حرف (c) يوصل الى طرف الريلية مع العلم ان الطرف الاخر للريلية علية 12 فولت موجب او 24 فولت موجب هذا يتوقف على فولتية الملف بداخل الريلة وهذا يتم اختيارة وفقا للبور سبلاى الموجود لديك .


لا ننسى دايود الحماية الموجود على الريلية ويراعى ان العلامة الموجودة فى الدايود هى طرف الموجب .









وهذة صورة لمعرفة بنات الترنزيستور حتى نستطيع ان نوصلة بالطرقة السليمة


بالنسبة الى توصيل الكهرباء التيار المتردد الخاصة بتشغيل الاسبندل .

اولا يجب الانتباة جيدا الى الاتى.

ما شرحناة فى اعلى الصفحة خاص بتوصيل الكهرباء التى تقوم بتشغيل الريلية وليس تشغيل الروتر او الاسبندل كهرباء تشغيل الريلية منعزلة تمام عن كهرباءتشغيل الروتر .

الريلية يكون خمسة طرف يوجد طرفان هم الذى نوصلهم بموبينة الريلة بتغذية dc فولت ونعرفهم من خلال قياسهم بالافوميتر .

بقى لنا ثلاثة اطرف نظبط الافوميتر على وضع اوم بحيث اذا قمنا بقياس دائرة مغلقة يعطى صوت صافرة من هنا نعرف بان هذان الطرفان موصلين ببعض فى وضع الريلية بدون اعطائة تغذية dc وعندما تعطية التغذية نسمع صوت تقطقة وهذا يدل ان الريلية قام بتلامس البن الاخر 
هكذا يعمل الريلية يكمل الدائرة ويفصلها .

ارجو من يريد توصيل مثل هذة الدائرة ان يكون شديد الحرص لان عواقبها سيئة جدا .



*


----------



## h_s0404 (19 مايو 2012)

هنا استكمال الدورة ومسموح (لنقلها الى اى منتدى لتعم الفائدة)
http://cncarabs.com/vb/showthread.php?t=85


----------

